# Sukhoi Su-27 executing Cobra maneuver



## andy2012 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a really cool video I found of a Su-27 doing a Cobra Maneuver.
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DRIx_-usew_


----------



## Grampa (Jul 27, 2012)

Thats not news.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqiDEcfSnXs_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks good, useless in combat...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Looks good, useless in combat...



I was wondering about that. Seems you'd be sitting motionless WAY to long.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Too long to get the engine going again or??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2012)

You're allowing yourself to be set up as a sitting duck if this is performed with distance between you and your adversary. If this is done to shake an adversary and it works, they were too close and too slow to begin with. Like the old saying "speed if life," this maneuver is impracticable in 99.9% of possible combat scenarios.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2012)

Exactly right. There is some advantage from the era this maneuver was created during the times when leading edge radars were doppler radars. A fighter's ability to kinematically maneuver at a 90deg angle from an adversary might result in a "loss of lock".

An end all to end all maneuver? Not so much for BVR. A maneuver for knife fighting? Maybe, but it would be the proverbial WWII "cut the throttle and let your enemy pass by" for a stall situation snap shot. How likely is that to occur.

A Hollywood myth. But that is a different thread isn't it.


----------

